# exhaust problem



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

We have a leak around the flame arrestor on the back of the mufffler, got a new gasket but cant find how to get it out. I seen the little rivit on the front of the muffler but dont want to cut it off unless thats it. Its a 2012 550 if it matters


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ended up having to cut it off, was so tight from the factory it wouldnt come out


----------

